# 30hp tohatsu alarm ???



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

First off, congrats on the new rig.  Post some pics over in the Braggin section.

My Tohatsu 30 had a problem right out of the box as well. Sounds to me like 1 of 2 things. Inadaquate Cooling at idle or a bad sensor.  Definately need to bring it in to a dealer cause you dont want to mess with overheats on that brand new motor.  It may not "seem" hot but it might still be running hot.  Is the stream strong at idle or is it weak? Is the stream pulling any heat out of the block, is the stream warm or cold?  Damaged impeller might not be circulating water good enough especially at low RPMs. -or- I've never had one but maybe a sticky T-Stat not staying open?

My overheat problem is documented at the following link. It may be a good read for you:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1371334946/13

Please report back once you ID the issue.  Good luck.


----------

